# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Mach3 - tài liệu & download

## CKD

*Mach3 - tài liệu & download*

Để tiện cho việc download & tìm các hướng dẫn liên quan đến Maxh3. CKD xin lập chủ đề mới chuyên về Mach3 để dể cô động. Các tài nguyên được đưa lên đây CKD cũng sưu tầm rồi chia sẻ lại. Cái nào biết rỏ nguồn gốc thì cố gắng ghi rỏ nguồn, cái nào không rỏ thì xin phép được bỏ qua.



Trang chủ để có thể download và tìm tài liệu 
- http://www.machsupport.com/
- http://www.machsupport.com/Mach3Wiki...itle=Main_Page




Tổng hợp các bài viết có liên quan trên diễn đàn.
- Mach3 LPT BOB - http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/6765-Mach3-LPT-BOB
- Mach3 Charge pump - http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/70...i-dung-the-nao
- Mach3 Dụng cụ test kiểm tra cổng LPT - http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/26...-test-cong-LPT

----------

bamien247, cdtphuc, h-d, mpvmanh, Mr.L, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Bản Mach3 rất cũ... *v1.83*

_* Download tất cả các part (từ 1-5) sau đó bung (extract) part1._

----------

Mr.L, toanho

----------


## CKD

Phiên bản *V3.043.066* có thể download từ trang chủ.
- http://www.machsupport.com/software/downloads-updates/
- http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...n3.043.066.exe
hoặc download từ diễn đàn
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...-500-dong-code

Memotyoverride
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...ryoverride.zip
* Extract file memoryoverride và chạy file này nếu muốn Mach3 chạy tốt trên Win Vista hoặc Win7

Thuốc có thể tìm bên dưới (thuốc có trị được cho phiên bản mới nhất không thì mình chẵng rỏ, nhưng với V3.042 thì Ok).
Các bạn nên tôn trọng tác quyền phần mềm bằng cách mua bản quyền tại đây http://www.machsupport.com/shop/mach3/ với giá *175$*

----------

garynguyen, iRim, toanho, zflash91z

----------


## CKD

Tài liệu hướng dẫn cài đặt Mach3 (bản gốc từ machsupport)

*Download File*

----------

bamien247, cuong, Mr.L, toanho

----------


## CKD

Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng macro Mach3

*Download File*

----------

Mr.L, toanho

----------


## CKD

Hướng dẫn sử dụng Mach3 (căn bản) của tác giả *ahDVip*

*Download File*

----------

anhcos, bamien247, h-d, kametoco, Khoa C3, Mạch Việt, Mạnh Tường, Mr.L, TigerHN, toanho, tranphong248, trungga, vusvus

----------


## vusvus

em chào bác ạ, tình hình là e muốn diy con CNC đầu tay, ban đầu e định chọn hệ điều khiển là Arduino như Shapeoko nhưng e thấy nó không được ổn định và nhiều tính năng như MACH 3 nên e quyết định chọn MACH 3, e vẫn còn một vài thắc mắc về phần đấu dây với BOB MACH 3 nhất là phần cấp nguồn cho BOB MACH3 và trong một số tài liệu thì họ có nói đến việc cấp nguồn riêng cho limit swich thì cấp thế nào ạ, mong bác và các bậc tiền bối giúp e ạ

----------


## CKD

Việc đấu nối thì phải cụ thể hoá với BOB nào.. chứ chung chung thì biết đường nào mà lần?
Việc đầu tiên khi làm việc với mach3 là nên nghía sơ qua cái manual của mach3. Dù tiếng anh có thể không hiểu nhưng vài cụm từ gợi ý sau chắc hiểu được đôi chúc nội dung: LPT, input, output, pulse, dir, home, limit v.v...
Nhìn các hình ảnh và chú thích. Cố gắng hiểu cái hình đó nói gì. Nếu chưa hiểu thì nên tìm hiểu vì đó là những sơ đồ dạng đơn giản nhất. Hiểu được những thư ấy mà vẫn chưa làm được thì anh em mới có cách để hướng dẫn giúp. Chứ các sơ đồ, kí hiệu cơ bản mà không hiểu thì anh em biết hướng dẫn kiểu chi.

Từ các thông tin in/out cơ bản, tuỳ theo BOB mà có cách thực hiện đấu nối khác nhau. Vì mỗi BOB, mỗi driver, VFD v.v... khác nhau nó lại có pinout khác nhau. Do đó.. khi hỏi thì nên *cụ thể* là vậy. Có cụ thể thì mới có câu trả lời cụ thể, chính xác.

----------

Echchum, MrNgo, vusvus

----------


## vusvus

dạ e dùng BOB 5 trục y như hình luôn ạ (link bán: http://tae.vn/bob-mach3-cnc-dieu-khi...ruc-gia-re-hcm)
a CKD thông cảm cho e không biết là BOB MACH 3 còn có loại nào khác. về các khái niệm a đưa ra e đều hiểu vì cũng có đọc qua manual, về phần đấu nối tín hiệu cho driver và step thì e chỉ thắc mắc là chân enable của các driver mình có đấu chung với nhau không.

còn về phần nguồn thì e đang thắc mắc là có phải cổng usb trên BOB là để cấp nguồn, liệu mình có thể cấp bằng nguồn 5v khác (vd như nguồn từ bộ nguồn 12v qua IC 7805) và nguồn cấp cho limit swich có cần thiết không và cấp như thế nào ạ
e xin cảm ơn a CKD đã trả lời comment của e

----------


## CKD

*Nguồn* thì BOB đòi hỏi 2 nguồn.
- Nguồn phía LPT, một số BOB dùng riêng, một số dùng cổng USB để lấy 5V, một số thì cho phép dùng cả 2 (1 trong 2, nhưng có sẵn cổng kết nối). Nguồn này nuôi luôn các output cho driver. Nhu BOB ở trên thì cạnh các output cho driver có +5-5V là nguồn này. Nếu không dùng cổng USB thì phải cấp 5V vào đây.
- Nguồn phía input, thường dùng 12-24V. Công dụng là nuôi các input có cách ly, output 0-10V cho VFD, output relay v.v...
- Mục đích dùng 2 nguồn cung cấp khác nhau là để cách ly và giảm nhiểu. Do đó nếu dùng 7805 để hạ từ 12-24V xuống và cấp 5V cho BOB thì làm mất đi tính cách ly và giảm nhiểu. Cách này có ưu là tiết kiệm & đơn giản, nhược thì biết rồi đó ->  :Smile: .

Vậy thông thường thì tối thiểu cần 1 nguồn 12-24V để nuôi BOB kết hợp với cổng USB để lấy 5V hoặc một nguồn 5V riêng. Như BOB đề cập ở trên thì có thể dùng cả 2 cách, USB hoặc 5V riêng.
- Các nguồn này đòi hỏi khoảng 1A đổ lại. Phía nguồn 5V có thể dùng sạc điện thoại loại tốt cũ (giá chợ giờ từ 5-30K) để dùng cũng Ok. Cảnh báo là mấy cái sạc lõm thì cắm USB cho chắc nhé.. gần đây có nhiều vụ án sạc lõm nổ pin, cháy dt đầy ra đấy.. không khéo cháy mainboard thì khổ.

*Sensor*
Thường BOB ít khi được thiết kế để cấp nguồn cho sensor.
Sensor thường dùng nguồn 10-24V, một số dùng cả 110-220V, một số khác chỉ dùng 5V, một số không được cấp nguồn mà lấy hẵn từ output (loại chỉ có 2 dây). Do đó tuỳ loại mà có nguồn riêng cũng như cách đấu nối khác nhau.
- Loại 10-24V thì có thể lấy luôn nguồn 12-24V nuôi BOB để dùng..
- Loại 5V hoặc 110-220V thì phải dùng nguồn riêng. Vì lấy +5-5 trên BOB (như ở trên) thì mất đi tính cách ly.
- Thường thấy BOB dùng input chấp nhận open colector, nên dùng sensor loại NPN.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

theo giải thích của bác e hiểu thế này có đúng không ạ  :Confused: 

ah còn các chân enable của driver mình đấu chung với nhau đúng không ạ, sao e thấy trên con máy (ncstudio v5) e đang dùng ở cty nó không dùng chân enable

----------


## CKD

Việc dùng nguồn 5V hoặc USB tạm ok.
Các kết nối dạng enable là tuỳ chọn.
Đấu nối tiếp với spindle như trong hình là sai.

Việc đấu nối với VDF hoặc spindle đề nghị tìm hiểu thêm các hướng dẫn kèm theo của BOB. Bạn nên liên hệ với người cung cấp để có thể có thêm thông tin. Về cơ bản, CKD vẫn có thể hướng dẫn để bạn hoàn thành việc đấu nối. Tuy nhiên CKD vẫn muốn nhà cung cấp thể hiện trách nhiệm khi cung cấp sản phẩm. Nếu nhà cung cấp không cung cấp các thông tin kèm theo sản phẩm -> đề nghị report Xấu cho nhà cung cấp này. Động thái này giúp cảnh cáo và làm cho nhà cung cấp dịch vụ/sản phẩm có trách nhiệm hơn.

----------

đính85, Echchum, vusvus

----------


## vusvus

thực ra thì e vẫn chưa tậu con BOB chỉ là e muốn chuẩn bị trước để đỡ bối rối về sau, e cảm ơn bác CKD và chúc bác thật nhiều sức khỏe ạ

----------


## cdtphuc

> *Mach3 - tài liệu & download*
> 
> Để tiện cho việc download & tìm các hướng dẫn liên quan đến Maxh3. CKD xin lập chủ đề mới chuyên về Mach3 để dể cô động. Các tài nguyên được đưa lên đây CKD cũng sưu tầm rồi chia sẻ lại. Cái nào biết rỏ nguồn gốc thì cố gắng ghi rỏ nguồn, cái nào không rỏ thì xin phép được bỏ qua.
> 
> 
> 
> Trang chủ để có thể download và tìm tài liệu 
> - http://www.machsupport.com/
> - http://www.machsupport.com/Mach3Wiki...itle=Main_Page
> ...


_ Bác cho e hoỉ cách sử dụng phần tiện trong mach 3 đc ko bác? Cảm ơn bác trước.

----------


## elenercom

> theo giải thích của bác e hiểu thế này có đúng không ạ 
> 
> ah còn các chân enable của driver mình đấu chung với nhau đúng không ạ, sao e thấy trên con máy (ncstudio v5) e đang dùng ở cty nó không dùng chân enable


Xin phép được lôi cái chủ đề này lên. Số là mình có cái BOB v1.1 như cái này mà không sao cài đặt Mach3 để xuất ra được 0-10V cấp cho biến tần. Mình đã kích được cái relay màu xanh khi ấn F5, đã cấp nguồn 24V, trên giao diện Mach3 đã nhập 24000 rpm nhưng BOB chỉ ra được vài chục mV. Trong Config/Motor Outputs mình đã tick vào Spin 1 1 V V 1 1. Trong tab Spindle đã chọn PWM.
Cụ nào đã dùng qua cái BOB này làm ơn hướng dẫn mình nhé. Tks

----------


## anhcos

Nguồn 5v từ PC chứ sạc dt chắc nó không chịu, mình cũng xài kiểu đó mà không được nên dùng của PC.

----------


## nhatson

> Nguồn 5v từ PC chứ sạc dt chắc nó không chịu, mình cũng xài kiểu đó mà không được nên dùng của PC.


sạc nó có chức nang detect, nếu ko ăn dòng nó cắt điện

----------


## CKD

Mùa cô vi, đang stayhome buồn quá dạo quanh với internet tốc độ con rùa thì gặp một số hình ảnh BOB khá quen thuộc với anh em. Nêu link vào đây để tiện việc tham khảo khi cần.
Cái BOB này theo mình chắc là loại đơn giản thứ II, loại đơn giản I là loại đấu trực tiếp từ LPT nên không bàn  :Big Grin: 

Hình ảnh với chú thích chân cẳng khá cụ thể


Hình ảnh đấu khá chi tiết

----------


## CKD

Đầy đủ các hướng nhìn













Chỉ cần để ý một xíu ở mặt trên và dưới, các chú thích về Pin (chân) và chức năng khá là rỏ ràng. Theo mình đây là một BOB đơn giản, rẻ tiền, dể dùng, nhưng không hề lõm.
Hầu hết những chức năng cần thiết đều có đủ:
- đệm tín hiệu cho các drive
- PWM hoặc 0-10V để điều khiển biến tần VFD
- cách ly (opto) cho các ngỏ vào
Đặc biệt là mặt trên & dưới có ghi chú rất rỏ ràng số thứ tự các chân và chức năng của nó..
Cái thiếu mà mình cho là vẫn cần thiết là chargpump.

----------

Hoangdesign

----------

